# Krebsschere



## owl-andre (8. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,vielleicht kann mir einer die Lebensweise der __ Krebsschere,näher bringen.Habe in meinen neuen Teich eine super Krebsschere inkl.der kleinen Ableger getan.Komisch ist nur,das die gr.Krebsschere nur am Gund ist(seit 1Woche) und die Ableger mal im Mittelwasser oder ganz Oben sind.Ist das normal?Würde mich auch auf Links bzgl.Krebsschere freuen und auf Antworten-Danke


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/969/?q=krebsschere

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2763/?q=krebsschere


----------



## owl-andre (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Danke-Frohe Ostern


----------



## Enrico (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo, 
ich hätte dazu auch eine Frage. Habe letztes Jahr im September ein paar Krebsscheren eingesetzt und die haben sich auch bald in Richtung Teichboden verzogen. Ich kann von oben sehen, dass sich einige Ableger gebildet haben, aber ab wann steigen die auf, ist das temperaturabhängig oder so?


----------



## owl-andre (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



			
				Enrico schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich kann von oben sehen, dass sich einige Ableger gebildet haben, aber ab wann steigen die auf, ist das temperaturabhängig oder so?


Das hat mich meine Mutter gestern auch gefragt,ist bei Ihr genauso wie bei Dir-bekommen hier bestimmt heute noch eine Antwort


----------



## karsten. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



			
				Enrico schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hätte dazu auch eine Frage. Habe letztes Jahr im September ein paar Krebsscheren eingesetzt und die haben sich auch bald in Richtung Teichboden verzogen. Ich kann von oben sehen, dass sich einige Ableger gebildet haben, aber ab wann steigen die auf, ist das temperaturabhängig oder so?



Hallo 

am 20.5. um 7:28 !      

spässle   

wenn den Krebsscheren die Bedingungen zusagen
sollten Sie nach einem Wachstumsschub im Mai oder Juni auftauchen.

natürlich ist das auch temparatur- und lichtabhängig . 


mfG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

die Krebsschere kommt erst zum Blütezeitpunkt nach oben. Nur die blühfähigen Exemplare schieben dann die Blattspitzen aus dem Wasser. Die kleinen Kindel bleiben erstmal unten drunter. Ist aber auch ganz normal für Krebsscheren das sie noch unter Wasser rumdümpeln sie sind schließlich Unterwasserpflanzen (keine Schwimmblatt/Schwimmpflanzen)

MfG Frank


----------



## owl-andre (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Was ich noch gerne wissen möchte(da ich die Krebsschere/"Liebe"),wie trennt sie sich von den Ablegern?


----------



## karsten. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo

Dass *Du* die Ableger trennst ist NICHT 
in dem in den Genen abgelegtem Plan der 
Stratiotes aloides vorgesehen !

stell die äußeren Bedingungen her 
und lass sie in Ruhe !  


mfG


----------



## owl-andre (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Dass *Du* die Ableger trennst ist NICHT
> in dem in den Genen abgelgetem Plan der
> ...


Verstehst mich da bitte nicht falsch,will sie nicht trennen-Frage war nur:Wie trennen sie sich?


----------



## karsten. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

zack und ab.........


----------



## karsten. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

 
na gut , 
hier noch ein bisschen mehr  

wenn das Kindel sich selbst versorgen kann d.h.. das Wurzelsystem ist entsprechend ausgebildet , verkümmert die Verbindung zur Mutterpflanze und zerfällt . Wenn man diese Verbindung vorzeitig kappt riskiert man die Jungpflanze . Anders bei den Pflanzen die sich aus Brutknospen entwickeln ,
die müssen gleich "auf eigenen Beinen stehen"


mfG

kaputte Krebsschere !


----------



## owl-andre (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Wow-super Bilder


----------



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi,ist sie bei Euch schon aufgetaucht?Meine kann ich jetzt wieder etwas besser sehen und habe auch schon Jungpflanzen gesichtet.


----------



## owl-andre (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

puh,meine ist jetzt schon recht groß geworden,bin mal gespannt wenn sie auftaucht was da zum Vorschein kommt-Digi.ist start klar


----------



## Doris (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallihallo

2 von unseren 4 Krebsscheren sind mittlerweile aufgetaucht. An beiden konnte ich schon kleine Ableger entdecken.
Bin mal gespannt, wann denn die anderen an die Oberfläche kommen. (Diese liegen allerdings etwas tiefer im Wasser... daher kann es wohl noch etwas dauern.) :?


----------



## owl-andre (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Unsere liegt ja auch ganz unten,vielleicht ist sie zu "fett" um aufzutauchen-lol


----------



## Doris (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

...oder das Wasser da unten ist einfach noch etwas zu kalt


----------



## karsten. (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

 

Gejammer !  

*DAS *

 

ist eine Krebschere !


----------



## Doris (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Karsten

Wenn ich so eine Krebsschere mit dem dazugehörigen Rest  im Teich hätte, würde ich nicht mehr ins Wasser gehen.

Dann doch lieber eine Stratiotes aloides. 

Ich werde mich bemühen in Zukunft den fachlichen Namen zu verwenden


----------



## owl-andre (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Gejammer !
> 
> *DAS *
> 
> ...


Warte ab-ich bringe noch Bilder...wenn es soweit ist


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Moin,dies ist meine,hoffe man kann was erkennen


----------



## ra_ll_ik (2. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Moin
ich habe von Bekannten eine ganze Tonne voll Krebsscheren bekommen.
Im Teichratgeber nachgelesen, stand die Pflanze sei freitreibend.
Also, ab damit ins Wasser. Aber die Pflanze sinkt nicht ab.
Dann habe ich per Gummiring und kleinem Stein die Wurzel beschwert und sie wieder versenkt.
Ich habe keinen Bodengrund. Die Wurzel hatte vorher in Sand gesessen, das konnte man noch sehen.
Habe ich das so richtig gemacht? 
Sie in einen Pflanzkorb setzen und dann ins Wasser zu bringen, gestaltet sich schwierig....unmöglich
Die Krebsschere liegt mit der Wurzel bei ca.120cm Tiefe und ist schon richtig groß.


----------



## owl-andre (2. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Die Pflanze ist auch freitreibend da brauchste keinen Stein ect dran machen.Wenn sie Bock hat taucht sie unter oder auf.Rein damit und fertig.


----------



## herten04 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo.
Ich habe heute 2 Krebsscheren gekauft.Ich kann aber keine Wurzeln erkennen wie bei den anderen Pflanzen. (siehe Bild).
Ist das normal.
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## owl-andre (2. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Bin zwar nicht Helmut,aber antworte mal mit Ja,das ist normal


----------



## Uli (12. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

hi,
bei mir sind heute 4 oder 5 stk. aufgetaucht.sehen etwas mitgenommen aus.
man kann aber an den neuen trieben sehen das sie sich wieder bekrabbeln.
gruß uli


----------



## owl-andre (13. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Das ist doch super-Glückwunsch


----------



## owl-andre (20. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Bei mir ist noch NIX weiter passiert-"ruhig liegt sie schön am Boden"


----------



## owl-andre (13. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Fast 2 Monate weiter,Nix vom drang nach oben zu spüren--als wäre sie am Boden angekettet


----------



## loserofday (13. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo beisammen
Da hab ich ja glück mit unseren Krebsscheren,habe den ganzen Pflanzfilter damit voll.Bestimmt 40 Stück.Und Blüten haben die großen auch schon.Da es schon viel zu viel sind bekommen die koi schon mal eine zum spielen und knabbern. die haben da echt spass dran.Na ja,wenn jemand aus meinem nahbereich kommt,der könnte auch welche haben. Wegschmeißen is ja irgendwie zu schade.
Liebe Grüße Birgitt


----------

